
How Facebook dug deep within Android to fix its mobile app - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/03/how-facebook-dug-deep-within-android-to-fix-its-mobile-app/
======
spicyj
Related discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5321634>

------
pragma
How much is Facebook paying ArsTechnica for these infomercials?

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
It is clearly just a write up of the Facebook blog post. So I doubt anyone.

